# feeling empty



## what to do (Aug 30, 2009)

my wife told me she feels empty and thinks moving out might help her miss me, she plans to move in with some friends at first and go from there, we have planned to seek help. Her farther is dying with cancer and I was in a bad injury last year what do I need to do


----------



## DeniseK (Jun 25, 2009)

Sounds like she needs some grief counseling...has anything happened with the two of you to make her feel empty? Or is it just something that happened suddenly?


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

what to do said:


> my wife told me she feels empty and thinks moving out might help her miss me, she plans to move in with some friends at first and go from there, we have planned to seek help. Her farther is dying with cancer and I was in a bad injury last year what do I need to do




This makes no sense to me, why she would want to move out and away from her marriage due to her fathers health issues.
Is she saying ??? that living with you as her husband??? makes her
feel she cannot turn to you ??? for what she needs ?

where is she moving? to be closer to her father?
or is this all in the same town.

If my spouse said that to me, I would not understand it and that way of thinking at all....
seems there is much more to this than you may know about


----------

